

First release of LibreOffice arrives with improvements over OOo - timwiseman
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2011/01/the-document-foundation-announces-first-release-of-libreoffice.ars

======
ciupicri
Fedora 15 will have LibreOffice
<http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/LibreOffice>

------
fendrak
At what point will LibreOffice and OpenOffice diverge far enough for
LibreOffice to stop adopting the improvements OO creates? At what point will
these projects truly diverge? Until then, I see little reason to use
LibreOffice instead of OpenOffice, besides on philosophical grounds.

~~~
cookiecaper
LibreOffice already includes multiple patchsets (what used to be go-oo) that
have been rejected by OpenOffice for political reasons, so that's one reason.
Most of the non-Oracle developers on OO are now working on LO, so I don't see
any reason why the codebases would have a huge divergence in the near future
other than intentional mucking-up by Oracle. Of course, one day LO may decide
to take things in a direction different than OO or vice-versa, but there's no
point in that kind of speculation.

------
w1ntermute
_Cue criticism of name_

------
noahth
worth downloading just for the increase in max number of rows in Calc, imo.

